# JLTO budget modified??



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

I've been thinking about doing a step by step budget modified JLTO. I'll put up pictures of all the mods and parts. Would you guys be interested in something like this? Right now I'm working on a portable drag strip. If enough are interested I'll do this after I get the track done.


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*modified*

i would like to see how that compares to the tuning report i just did

mike


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I'm very interested.


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Me too :thumbsup:


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*me me me!*

I'm in!!
:wave:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

count me in! 

--rick


----------



## 2.8powerranger (Dec 13, 2004)

bring on the tips :thumbsup:


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

I am very interested... :thumbsup: 

I have been told that things are easier to learn with pictures... :devil:

Jeff


----------



## BRS Hobbies (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm interested.

Best regards,
Brian


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Interested too


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Mtyoder- After what I learned on MKing's post for tuning, I am open to any other tuning tips. The step by step is great to follow.
I certainly would welcome anyone to post tips on G+, HP-7's, Magnatraction, Sper G+, etc.
Keep the tips coming!
Jim


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

*Tips*



mking said:


> i would like to see how that compares to the tuning report i just did
> 
> mike



I for one was greatful for the tuning tips. :thumbsup:


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

mking said:


> i would like to see how that compares to the tuning report i just did
> 
> mike


Well, some of my methods may be a little off the wall being an HO drag racer. Most of it should be applicable to other stuff. I do run oval and road coarse as well. I'll try to get on this project soon!


----------



## mopar78 (Sep 23, 2004)

i'm interested


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Definitely! Especially the one about your portable strip. Thanks! rr :thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

count me in.


----------

